

1 in 4 Americans 25-54 Not Working - itbeho
http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/1-4-americans-25-54-not-working_806178.html

======
cmdrfred
I don't understand the whole "so discouraged that they left the labor force
entirely" bit. If you have that luxury should you even be counted?

~~~
Scribblenaut9
Looks like the usual 'Millennial hate' to me.

~~~
cmdrfred
I'm confused, I've never heard this term before. I was commenting on how
adults require income to survive. If you are wealthy enough to support
yourself without work I wouldn't call you unemployed. I mean, it's technically
true but messes up the data.

~~~
lutusp
> If you are wealthy enough to support yourself without work I wouldn't call
> you unemployed.

If you're neither working nor contributing to the Social Security system, the
SSA regards you as unemployed. If you're neither working nor seeking work,
many states regard you as unemployed regardless of your income from other
sources.

> I mean, it's technically true but messes up the data.

Not at all. It depends on the uses to which the data are put. If someone wants
to know how many people are going to be driving to work, then why someone
isn't working is irrelevant.

As far as I am concerned, the data should be as rich as possible without
breaking privacy requirements, and the database's users should figure out what
the data actually mean.

~~~
cmdrfred
I stand corrected, for the purposes I was attempting to use the data for (The
number of people likely going to bed hungry because they don't have any work)
it messes up the data.

------
razzmataz
Does this count stay at home parents in the 1 in 4 figure?

